# Spending time with your puppy



## mmforever (Apr 13, 2005)

When I'm at home with Molly, she stays in her room and is not let out since she is only potty trained in her room, so I spend a lot of time with her in there.

I try to not leave her alone for more than 2 or so hours, since she's a puppy. Is that OK or is it too long or is it too short?

My husband says I spend too much time with her and that I should just let her cry rather than going up to her room. I say he's a meanie and that Molly has true feelings and needs comforting, plus she's just a puppy.

But then he says that she has to get used to being alone and that once she understands that we will be back, she will be ok. But if I keep staying around her, then that's all she knows. I understand his logic and agree to some point, but its so difficult to do.

What do you all do?


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mmforever_@Apr 15 2005, 04:10 PM
> *When I'm at home with Molly, she stays in her room and is not let out since she is only potty trained in her room, so I spend a lot of time with her in there.
> 
> I try to not leave her alone for more than 2 or so hours, since she's a puppy.  Is that OK or is it too long or is it too short?
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I am a spoiler, I always run when they call







If you get a dog to baby than baby it!!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i know someone can totally answer your question.







this is bad...but my dogs have never been alone, people think im


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If I'm home, I'm with my dogs. That said, I make a point to leave them alone and have it be a positive experience so that we don't have problems with separation anxiety.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

As I mentioned in another thread, I don't like for my babies to cry. If I'm home I attend to their needs and if they are crying to be with me I will surely pick them up and cuddle, them, etc. 

Mine are great when I leave... they know the routine in the morning and usually when they see me put the hair dryer away they know I'm leaving soon and will often go trotting off to their crates.


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Frankly, I must say that I find the idea of leaving a puppy confined to a room when you are home to be rather cruel.







Maltese are bred to be with their humans and suffer terribly when they are not. Leaving them alone when you're at work is one thing--but leaving her alone when you are home (and she can hear that you are there) makes no sense at all to me. You could carry her around if you are worried about the potty training, and just put her down on a pad when you think she needs to go.

I can't imagine not spending every single minute I'm home with my furbabies. They have free run of the house and follow us from room to room. Why else have dogs if not to enjoy their company?


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

For the most part, Brink is with me as long as I am home too. Occasionally I will be in the back of the house without him folding laundry or something if the kids are in/out of their rooms. He is NOT allowed in their rooms. I always sit on the edge of my bed where he can see me through the hall gate. He looks very sad and pitiful with his nose through the gate slats watching me.







Hubby is usually in there with him, but he prefers mommy.









He is also not in the back when we are all trying to get ready to go in the mornings.







It is utter chaos as it is. He is either eating, playing, or sitting at the gate during this time too. Usually the kids are lounging on the couches waking up, so he pesters them.







At least he is not alone, just not with momma.









SO, my whole point is...I think you should be with them as much as possible.  I always babied my skin kids when they cried too. Didn't seem to harm them any.


----------



## ourprettytessa (Apr 9, 2005)

I think the longest I've ever been away from Miss Tessa is 2 hours also. I have to admit, I do leave her in her room when I am cooking because I don't want her to cry because she can't have any of the food. However, other than cooking, when I am home, Tessa is with me. I spend a lot of time on my bed studying and she likes to be on the ground but I wish she would lay down right next to me.







Maybe when she is older. Tessa didn't cry when I left her the first 10 days I had her, I was surprised how independent she was. I would even linger around the hallway to see if I could hear her crying and sometimes even open the door to see if she was waiting to be let out. But she never was!!! Although, now Tessa cries as soon as I close the door and runs out to greet me as soon as I open it. I feel so guilty leaving my doggies by themselves so when I am home I try to give them as much love as I can.









smiles and wagging tails, 

nousha and tessa


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

Abby stays at home in her "play room" during the day while I'm at work - so when I get home, she's out of there straight away and she stays with me. The only time I leave her in her room is if I can't possibly take her with me. I even take her to the gym club when I'm coaching. She plays in the office area - where she can hide from the kids if she wants (she has some regular visitors







- but they all know the rules - no feeding her anything, no picking her up, no rough play, no teasing her etc)

A dog is a companion - and a maltese is the best companion you could ever ask for - so I would never keep her away from me if I had an opportunity to be with her! Even when she was being house trained and was in her play pen when I couldn't watch her and give 100% undivided attention to her, I still made sure the play pen was where I was... if I was in the living room she was there - if I was in the office for a long amount of time, I'd move the playpen in there too.... *shrugs* ... 

I think you should spend all the time you can with your baby - but if you are home all the time, then maybe go out and leave her there for periods of time to get her used to it and so she doesn't suffer from separation anxiety.... maybe even just go down to the local store for some milk or something and leave her home... give her a treat before you go so it's positive for her. The other thing you could do is, if you have a nap during the day, act as if you are going out and stay really quiet so she doesn't know you are home. Put the radio on, give her a treat and say "Wait here" in a pleasant voice and then make out that you are leaving. When you wake up make out that you are coming home and greet her


----------



## Brittany Lot (Jun 24, 2004)

If there is someone in my house, they are always with Zoe. Whenever I am home I am always spending time with her; I never leave her alone in another room. You said your dog was only potty trained in her room? I assume this means you have a pee pad in that room? Once Zoe learned to go on one pee pad, she pretty much understood that she could also use pee pads that were in other rooms. Why don't you buy more pee pads so you can have your dog in the room you happen to be in (rather than spending all of your time with the puppy in just one room). 
The longest I leave Zoe alone for is about 2 hours, although that is rare. If I have to be some where for more than about an hour I will have someone watch her. This may be a little excessive, but I don't think she was left alone in the house until she was about 5 or 6 months old; until then someone was ALWAYS with her.


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brittany Lot_@Apr 17 2005, 10:46 PM
> *If there is someone in my house, they are always with Zoe.  Whenever I am home I am always spending time with her; I never leave her alone in another room.  You said your dog was only potty trained in her room?  I assume this means you have a pee pad in that room?  Once Zoe learned to go on one pee pad, she pretty much understood that she could also use pee pads that were in other rooms.  Why don't you buy more pee pads so you can have your dog in the room you happen to be in (rather than spending all of your time with the puppy in just one room).
> The longest I leave Zoe alone for is about 2 hours, although that is rare.  If I have to be some where for more than about an hour I will have someone watch her.  This may be a little excessive, but I don't think she was left alone in the house until she was about 5 or 6 months old; until then someone was ALWAYS with her.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=53632*


[/QUOTE]

Hey honey! Havent seen you in a while huh? Getting ready for our baby's bdays? They will be 1 yr old soon!!!







I have some pix of Paris in the photo gallery, feel free to show Zoe!


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

when i first got maxi at 10 weeks i blocked off ther living room and let him roam my room and the hall way not the bathroom when he was 4 months i took the gates down and let him have the whole house minus the bathroom i started out with like 7 wee wee pads all ove rthe house and than dwindled down to 2 which i still keep he goes inside and outside it all depends on ho much trouble you have traiing them each baby is different


----------



## JCButterfly (Mar 15, 2005)

I agree with Maxismom, we started with pee pads all over the place so Tristan could easily find one when he wanted to go, then I could bring Tristan in whatever room I was in. Some suggest the umbilical cord method of training where they are on a four foot leash attached to your belt so they are always near by and you can "catch" them before they have an accident. I didn't actually try it but the reasoning is sound.

I always figured after we'd had a successful potty, he was good to go for at least 10-15 minutes of wandering anywhere in the house. Possibly quicker if you're having an intense play session. But if you're spending time with her in her room and wanting to be with her, what would be wrong with introducing her to other parts of the house?

For most people, leaving your puppy alone at certain points is inevitable. That's when Tristan gets his kong that he loves (and the only time he gets it) so I'm hoping this is building a positive association with being crated.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

How about setting up an exercise pen in your living or family room so Molly can be with you but still confined until she is potty trained?


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mmforever_@Apr 15 2005, 05:10 PM
> *.....since she is only potty trained in her room....<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=53012*


[/QUOTE]

I think what mmforever means is that she's potty trained right now to not go in her room, but hasn't quite mastered the rest of the house yet. I'm sure when her furbaby is completely housetrained, she'll have the run of the house -- am I right mmforever?? If so, are you slowly giving her more space in the house in which to be trained?


----------



## mishkish (Apr 6, 2005)

my puppy is now 12 weeks old, i got her when she was 8 weeks. the first two nights i went to her when she was crying, but stopped after that. her crying at night stopped after the 4th night.

we put her in her area (laundry room blocked off by gate and not the door) whenever she's not outside playing with us, eating, or when we're not closely watching her. usually she's not out playing for more than an hour at a time. 

because of this, she's able to be MUCH more secure on her own. we cuddle her and hold her and sit with her inside her area all the time, but not excessively. she never whines when she's inside her area, she sleeps and plays by herself very well. we have no problem leaving the house because we know she'll be playing or napping. we try not to leave her alone for more than 2-3 hours, but everytime we come home she's napping on her bed or playing with her toys. i think it's important for puppies not to become SO dependent, because they never really develop a sense of security when they're on their own. 

also, it's sad to hear them crying all the time. if you let her be on her own for a couple hours everyday, the crying will stop. well, at least in my experience.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Caesar is always with us when we are home. Kind of drives my husband nuts because Caesar has always got to be where ever I am.


----------



## jellybn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Your qite lucky that your baby can alway's be with you!!!!!!
jellybn1


----------



## jellybn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Your a GREAT mommy!!! I do the same! I to think it's cruel to leave them alone when home. I do put her back in the kitchen when she must sleep though.
Jellybn1


----------



## a2z (Aug 23, 2004)

I'm retired so Zoey is with me 24/7. That's her job, keeping me company so I won't be lonely in my old age!!! She goes in a bag whenever she is 'not allowed' and, so far, we haven't been caught. 
But my kids think I am slightly crazy....


----------

